# Integrated engineering's winter of power giveaway!!!!



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NOW EXTENDED TO V6/VR6 AND 5CYL ENGINES!!!!*
*Integrated engineering's winter of power giveaway*









The time of year has come where you can get something free out of us! This year, Integrated Engineering will be giving away a 4 cylinder set of Tuscan I-beam connecting rods and JE pistons. _JE Pistons, with over 60 years of experience, are the highest quality pistons available for your project._ This combo is valued at *$1200*, so be sure to register today! 

The Tuscan I-beam is our new premium connecting rod line and will be launching in the coming weeks. They have been tested over the last two years by the highest horsepower engines around. After being subjected to over *1000whp*, we think they are finally ready to launch. 

*How to register:*
- "Like" our Facebook page
- Click the "add new entry link" located under the photo
- "Allow" the application 
- Enter your email located under the photo
- Enter a personal message for good luck
- You are now officially registered 

_*Contest rules and conditions:*
- Combos available for the following applications: 1.8T 20V, 2.0T FSI, 2.0T TSI, 16V, ABA 8V
- Dates: December 16th - January 15th (winner randomly selected on January 16th, 2012)
- Free domestic shipping only
- One registration per person 
- Upgrades on pistons not included (tool steel wrist pins, coatings)_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Only one week left to get your name into the drawing! Winner will be randomly selected on Monday, January 16th.*









*Contest has been extended and is now open to V6/VR6 and 5CYL models as well!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Only 3 days left before one lucky winner is announced. *










*If you have not yet entered, now is the time.* www.facebook.com/inteng


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Thanks a ton for all the participants, we were pleased and surprised by the huge response from the VAG community. This years Winter of Power Giveaway winner will receive a set of premium Tuscan I Beam rods and JE pistons for his MK5 FSI engine. *










*Thanks to everyone who joined the contest and keep an eye out, there will always be another one. If you did not get a chance to enter this one, make sure to like our facebook page so you dont miss out next time! 
*


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

